# fanged whitetail



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

got a suprise when i cooked my deer head for for an skull mount it has 1in. fangs on its upper jaw anyone ever seen this before i was told it was a true trophy cause 1 out 1million will have them and it is very rare


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Are they fangs or canines? I've read of deer having canines before but it is rare for sure. Should make a cool skull mount.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

you have pics of the dracula deer!!!  that would be COOL!!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i will get some pics in the morning and get them on here for you to see


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool!! Thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They are unusual, though not exactly "rare", nothing like 1 in a million. Most people simply don't notice because most deer heads aren't skinned out. Most taxidermists see one or two per year.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

you gotta post a pic of that...love to see it


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Canine? Or just malformed tooth?

Like, misaligned not getting the wear a normal tooth would get?

Get a picture & put it on e-bay, reserve @ $ 1,000.00

NIK,


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They're actual canine teeth, but up above the normal row of teeth. If you do a web search you'll find pics of them.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

you will have to go to my profile page to see photos cant get them to insert to here from my photo album


----------

